

Microsoft Exec Says Google is 'Failing' in the Enterprise - hornokplease
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9198658/Microsoft_exec_says_Google_is_failing_in_the_enterprise

======
jdp23
Including this: "Google doesn't understand the commercial business. They get
the consumer. A lot of times, consumers are more open in their privacy than a
company.... We understand those things because we grew up in the enterprise.
Google is akin to Microsoft maybe 20 years ago. The difference is we invested
a lot in the space. Whereas, I don't know if they'll be here for the long
haul."

